# Crematory Install



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone have experience with crematorys?
I got one comming up. New install 
2.1million BTUs


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Easy!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Which brand? What do you want to know? Gas pressure?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Okay Iam in fire away!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TraTech said:


> Anyone have experience with crematorys?
> I got one comming up. New install
> 2.1million BTUs


 How u get the job? Were you promised a discount if needed?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> How u get the job? Were you promised a discount if needed?


Probably for pets at only 2.1 million BTU


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Nope it's for people, just a real efficient burn


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

So, what's up?


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Just wondering if people have experience with them. Vent in particular


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Which kind of vent are you going with?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Do you need a afterburner to burn off the stink! Iam not joking!:whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I would look into power burner incinerator set up as I'm sure they have specs for it.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Can we link this to the zombie thread?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Do you need a afterburner to burn off the stink! Iam not joking!:whistling2:


I can't see it not having to have one.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I can't see it not having to have one.


 good call!:yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

:whistling2:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> :whistling2:


 They also need an interlocking flame safeguard!:whistling2:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> They also need an interlocking flame safeguard!:whistling2:


The ones I installed only needed the gas and vent piped...and make up air. An install couldn't be easier. Many of the brands send their own guy to start it up and wire the controls as a part of the start up.:whistling2:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> The ones I installed only needed the gas and vent piped...and make up air. An install couldn't be easier. Many of the brands send their own guy to start it up and wire the controls as a part of the start up.:whistling2:


 They hate when i tell then its code that they have an interlock but its code!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

A good crane and rigging company comes in handy.:whistling2:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought somebody wanted a hand? Gennit have you checked out the worst burner thread lately? :whistling2:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

No note lately, I think we are not the only two talking there anymore.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Come one come all !:laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

:sleeping:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

So yes a crane and riggers are important! Ready for burner specs!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I'm going to bed.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

pilot light said:


> So yes a crane and riggers are important! Ready for burner specs!



Dude....back away from the coffee pot.....:drink:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Can we link this to the zombie thread?


Or the dead thread ?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Dude....back away from the coffee pot.....:drink:


 Its only 8 p.m on the west coast!:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I ran gas to one when I was an apprentice. I know they had a tech coming to fire it up, all we did was connect the gas. I don't remember much about it other than it was a big gas line; just any other fixture really. 





Paul


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I would think it would be considered an incinerator, venting wold be hunk, I think our code calls for 20 gauge


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> I would think it would be considered an incinerator, venting wold be hunk, I think our code calls for 20 gauge


:blink: You can't be serious?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> :blink: You can't be serious?


About what?
Being an incinerator or 20 Gauge?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I was referring to it being used on the crematory. Most vents are insulated for crematories.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I was referring to it being used on the crematory. Most vents are insulated for crematories.


I wouldn't know, The closest we ever got to one, was in trade school we went to a field trip that made septic tanks and was also a crematorium


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

So I got the specs on this unit, I'll post tommorow


----------

